# Wondering about asbestos and ceiling fan installation



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

dimples4christ said:


> I recently posted about a mold problem I'm having and was reading about mold remediation. I came across some info about asbestos. I honestly had no idea about it. Our home was built in 1967. My husband has installed several ceiling fans and a light fixture in our dining room (there was no light in the ceiling.) About a month ago we put a fan in our six month old son's room. I am now regretting it gravely. I'm so scared to the point I'm ready to leave my house. I have severe OCD and I don't know what to do. Do I need to have someone come in and decontaminate the house?
> 
> My husband will probably disown me. I just didn't know about this stuff not how dangerous it is. I assume this pi of my ceiling confirms it is a popcorn ceiling?


Looks more like a rolled on texture to me, definitely not sprayed popcorn.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that looks like a paint, put over a "non compatible " paint = the new paint doesn't adhere well and looks like that.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

dimples4christ said:


> I recently posted about a mold problem I'm having and was reading about mold remediation. I came across some info about asbestos. I honestly had no idea about it. Our home was built in 1967. My husband has installed several ceiling fans and a light fixture in our dining room (there was no light in the ceiling.) About a month ago we put a fan in our six month old son's room. I am now regretting it gravely. I'm so scared to the point I'm ready to leave my house. I have severe OCD and I don't know what to do. Do I need to have someone come in and decontaminate the house?


Only way to know for sure if it's abestos, is to have it tested. They sell asbestos, lead and mold kits at any big box store for your safety and piece of mind.

As long as the asbestos is not disturbed, no problem. Once its disturbed it goes airborne. The only way to remove it properly is to have a certified abestos abatement team come in and remove it.


----------



## dimples4christ (May 30, 2014)

Is it really necessary to fret over this? How would I know if it's a popcorn ceiling?

I know it's fine if undisturbed but like I said, we did mess with it a lot.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Google images of popcorn texture. Yours doesn't look anything like it. I can see how Fix'n might think it's alligatored paint, but it's not that either. It's thinned mud applied with a roller.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

dimples4christ said:


> Is it really necessary to fret over this? How would I know if it's a popcorn ceiling?
> 
> I know it's fine if undisturbed but like I said, we did mess with it a lot.





















Your picture looks like a bad paint job. The bottom pic is more of a popcorn texture.

As far as the abestos, like I said in the previous post it must be tested for abestos to know for sure.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

C'mon, guys, zoom it up and take a good look. I see no cracks and no peeling paint. Looks to me like a half-assed texture job done with thinned mud and probably a 1/2" nap roller., And likely, on a Friday afternoon after a two hour lunch at the local pub. Ironically, I just took on a job today that has the worst alligatored paint I've ever seen, so I'll post some pics tomorrow for comparison.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

In any case, Dimples, take a pill and stop worrying...that is NOT popcorn and very unlikely to contain any asbestos. If you must satisfy your OCD, get a test kit, scrape some off, and spend a few bucks to be certain. Btw, sertraline is working best for me at the moment.....


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ratherbefishin' said:


> C'mon, guys, zoom it up and take a good look. I see no cracks and no peeling paint.


my bathroom wall has what looks just like that, but not as bad.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Even if it was asbestos it probably won't be that big of a deal. Many people feel you have to have long term exposure for it to really matter. I would avoid it at all costs if possible, but what's done is done, I wouldn't lose sleep over it. Google more about asbestos effects.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

In all of my many years dealing with asbestos, I've never seen it in a texture like your picture and only rarely in drywall. Plenty of it in popcorn ceilings. Lead paint would be a bigger likelihood. I'm pretty confident that your worries are misplaced.


----------



## Randy380 (Jun 16, 2014)

I tried to PM the answer to your problems, but can't!  email me- [email protected]


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ratherbefishin' said:


> C'mon, guys, zoom it up and take a good look. I see no cracks and no peeling paint.


Correct.
I have seen that ceiling type before and there is nothing wrong with it. I suspect it looks a little off because of the older (dirty) paint and the lighting. 

There is no asbestos that I know of in those kinds of ceilings. If the paint is old enough however, it may contain lead.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Besides, problems with asbestos and lead are *not *going to happen with that limited amount of potential material. Yeah, it's good to avoid exposure to them, but the hype surround their presence in residential settings is FAR, FAR WORSE than any actual risk of medical complications. 

For peace of mind, get a kit to test it. But otherwise, move on to worrying about something else. Having a neurotic parent is likely MUCH worse for a child.


----------

